# Johannes Brahms: Your Favorite Symphony



## JohannesBrahms (Apr 22, 2013)

I couldn't find a thread about this subject, so I started my own. It seems to me(and it really could just be me)that Brahms' symphonies are somewhat neglected compared to those of other composers. So, what is your favorite symphony by Johannes Brahms?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I like them all, but I voted for # 1. It is probably the best Beethoven symphony composed by someone other than Beethoven.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

The 4th without a doubt in my mind.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

There was a poll started about a year ago here. I was a bit surprised that the 3rd symphony "won". It is my favorite just barely over the 4th, but I thought the 4th would win.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Sometimes 2, sometimes 4.
Right now I'm going to give my love to 2 because it always seems to get left out. 
A perfect demonstration of thematic development.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Sometimes 3, Sometimes 1.
Because I'm speshol!


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Really tough to decide between 1 and 4. In the end, I've gone for No. 4. That finale is just extraordinary, the many ways it transforms a simple ascending bass line.


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

JohannesBrahms said:


> I couldn't find a thread about this subject, so I started my own.


You didn't look very hard did you?

Then, as now, I voted for the 4th.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2013)

If someone gave me the choice between choosing just one Brahms symphony to listen to for the rest of my life, I would rather just kill myself. I can't live without all of them. I respectfully abstain from voting


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Jeff N said:


> If someone gave me the choice between choosing just one Brahms symphony to listen to for the rest of my life, I would rather just kill myself. I can't live without all of them. I respectfully abstain from voting


I feel similarly, but I have a very slight preference for the 4th among them all. Still, I hope I am never truly forced to choose one day.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2013)

Novelette said:


> I feel similarly, but I have a very slight preference for the 4th among them all. Still, I hope I am never truly forced to choose one day.


Yeah, the 4th is definitely "the best" of his symphonies and in my opinion the best symphony ever written. But the other ones are still so good and so full of memorable moments that I just couldn't live without them. The 4th takes the cake simply by being the most well-crafted work of music in the entire repertoire.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

I feel like a walking cliché when I say I won't vote, but will refrain from doing so anyway..


----------



## Geo Dude (May 22, 2013)

I favor the third, personally.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

I can't decide between symphonies 1, 2, 3, and 4. But it'd be one of those.

I hope that helps.


----------



## JohannesBrahms (Apr 22, 2013)

Avey said:


> I can't decide between symphonies 1, 2, 3, and 4. But it'd be one of those.
> 
> I hope that helps.


That was funny. :lol:


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Wow, the 4th in a landslide. The 1st has always been my favorite, personally.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

My favorite is the Brahms #5. It's the one he never got to.


----------

